# umm i got some advise from a few people thx got somemore ?'s



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

hey i have been fishin allllllllot this year and i juss caught a nice 8 1/2pounder,,, i was juss wanderin if in the winter time water temp round 40 degrees on a carolina rigg would u sugest a 6" worm or a 11" worm or i am open for suggestions if nebody got any really good tips...................


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't quote me on this, as we don't get much 40 degree fishing in up here in the great white north. But being from IL, you may have a chance to avoid ice up. What I have heard that works best in winter is downsizing for bass. Try something small, almost like what you would use for crappies. Say 1/8 oz jighead or smaller, with a plastic grub, tube or something. Bass tend to stack up around rapid depth changes (steep flooded cliff, steep river/creek channels). Try dropping something smaller on their heads during this cold time of year.

Like I said, around here in ND, when that water hits 40 degrees, most people put the longrods away and take out the shotguns, rifles and ice augers.

In-Fisherman magazine seems to run a lot of "cold weather bassin" articles that help anglers in that "not quite winter belt" continue fishing for greenies year round. Try picking up a few Nov-Dec-Jan-Feb issues for more on fishing for cold-water bass. I think that will help you adjust. That's where I get all my info as I am new to largemouth fishing.

Good luck to you sureshot.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

8 1/2 pounder!! Nice! Ive never caught a bass over 5 in my life. Im wondering if you need a 10 inch hole or if you can get by with an 8 incher for that carolina riggin' in Jan. ?? :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Personally speaking, I'm more of a panfisherman then a bassman, but if I were ice fishing I'd probably put a nice sized minnow on there and see what hits. If you get a largemouth or a smallmouth to get it then good job. I really don't icefish though, this bird waits patiently until spawning season hits soon after the ice thaws. How I wait patiently is amazing, because I'm dying to go fishing right now


----------

